# Wanting a Griddle Camp Chef vs Blackstone



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

I am looking for a griddle and there are two that I am considering,  the first is the Blacktone ProSeries 3 Burner 28"  from Walmart that has a fold down metal cover for $174.00, the other is a 4 burner model (Model: FTG600BJ ) camp chef at a wholesale club on special for $220.00.

Both seem to have 600 sq" of cooking surface
Differences:
Blackstone: 3 burners, rear grease trap, metal fold down cover

Camp Chef: 4 burners, front grease channel/trap, soft cover, converts to a real grill if griddle is removed.

What say this great community?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the camp chef model you are mentioning and I love it. And for $220 you would be crazy to pass that up. I bought mine on clearance last year at Rural King for $239 and I thought I had it good! It is very versatile., heats up quickly, and is very sturdy. It cleans very easily as well. I have never removed the top and used it as a grill but it does have grill grates under the flat top. It comes "pre-seasoned" but I seasoned mine with 5-6 coats of grapeseed oil before I used it. Not a knock on the blackstone as I have never used one but I can attest to the durability of the camo chef. It stays outside under the camp chef cover right now and not one speck of rust on it. Also is breakfast cooking machine! Here are a few pics of it.








Smash burgers











Here is a link to several more cooks on it






						More flat top grill/griddle cooking w Qview
					

Been using my new flat top quite a bit and figured I would share a few cooks.  Start out with the Philly cheesesteaks last week. Little provolone and French hoagie rolls.    Peppers and Onions   Meat on. Only takes about a minute on the grill to be perfect.    Finished product   So good and so...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Don't think you can go wrong either way but hope this helps!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 29, 2020)

Even though I have a griddle on my stove. I'm thinking...allot.. on getting one of these. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## xray (Jan 29, 2020)

I want one of these too, be interested in hearing others as well.


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

one of these 2 is going to happen next week.  I was really looking for a griddle at home and I already have a gasser hooked up to my house's natural gas.  I just bought a smaller charcoal/gas griddle combo (blackstone) for my house in PA but I can already see that is way too small.  Maybe I need to get both?  Have to try and explain that to the wife!


----------



## fowldarr (Jan 29, 2020)

I've been looking at these....Might have to look some more.


----------



## ravenclan (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the Blackstone 36" with the rear grease catch my buddy has the older BlackStone 36" with the front grease catch.

the rear grease catch is the way to go IMHO . Reason is the front grease catch does get hot and any grease in it splatters on you and the front of the unit. Plus the drain to the side, the unit has to either be level or "tipped" so the grease will drain to the "hole". Plus any food or crud will stop up the drain and then you have to clean it so it will drain. This is just some of the problems my friend has with his.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jan 29, 2020)

Ditto to ravens post. I have the older one(blackstone). Love it but that front grease catch is a pain. Really don't think you can go wrong with a griddle period. haven't used the camp chef but did see a Nexus in Home Depot the other day that looks a lot like both of them.


----------



## PoppinSmoke (Jan 29, 2020)

Nexgrill not Nexus


----------



## Sir_McGyver (Jan 29, 2020)

While I don't have the big one, I do have the Blackstone Adventure Ready 22" Griddle with Hood, Legs, and Bulk Adapter Hose (yeah I copy/pasted the name) that I got from Wally World a couple of years ago. I took a day to season the griddle and have had absolutely NO problems with it. I can cook breakfast for the wife and I as well as anyone else who happens to be there with no problems. I have never had anything stick to it and it cleans up quickly and very well. I purchased a moving blanket and two straps from Harbor Freight to wrap it for protection during movement.

I didn't get the large one as I use mine 99% of the time for camping and it came with the stand and large bottle adapter hose. Currently this setup is going for $174.00 online. Not an advertisement for it, just passing along info.







Good luck with what every you choose to go with!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 29, 2020)

clifish said:


> one of these 2 is going to happen next week.  I was really looking for a griddle at home and I already have a gasser hooked up to my house's natural gas.  I just bought a smaller charcoal/gas griddle combo (blackstone) for my house in PA but I can already see that is way too small.  Maybe I need to get both?  Have to try and explain that to the wife!



I think you should get both and decide which one you like better haha. I'm sure the wife wont mind! 

The camp chef grease trap is in the front and food does get stuck in the chute occasionally which is a PITA but keep a skinny screwdriver near by and you will be good to go. Things usually retail for $350 so $220 is a great deal.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the 36” Blackstone with rear drain and love it. I would not like the grease drain in the front unless it maybe was up under the unit completely.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Liking this post been looking and clifish its decisions descisions .

Warren


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

I really think I am going to pull the trigger on the Camp Chef, not crazy about the front drain but not a deal killer.  It will be kept at home and should there be a need for additional grilling space for a party I can remove the griddle part...I will look into if it can be converted to natural gas so I can run it off the house supply.

I will imagine the wife will like it enough that I will put the blackstone (walmart will have it a cheaper price longer) in the PA house.......we will see.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the older 28 " Blackstone , front grease drain .  I bought it for $ 99 in a Walmart clearance . Grease drain sucks , love the rest . 

I think the front drain on the Camp Chef is a better design than the old front drain on the blackstone . I mean one company changed , and the other didn't need to .   My opinion , can't go wrong with either one .


----------



## clifish (Jan 29, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I have the older 28 " Blackstone , front grease drain .  I bought it for $ 99 in a Walmart clearance . Grease drain sucks , love the rest .
> 
> I think the front drain on the Camp Chef is a better design than the old front drain on the blackstone . I mean one company changed , and the other didn't need to .   My opinion , can't go wrong with either one .


agree, no wrong choice.  For the extra few bucks it will give me the ability in a big party to have more grill space....I still might drop the $174 for the other one for the PA house......???


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the Blackstone 36" and it's great also if I remember correctly you can get the grill kit for it


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> I have the Blackstone 36" and it's great also if I remember correctly you can get the grill kit for it


That's a good point about the grill kit . I think the camp chef comes with it .


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 29, 2020)

I have the 3 burner Blackstone and I helped a buddy assemble the 4 burner Camp Chef.  I was surprised that the size of the griddle itself was not all that different.  I think the Camp Chef was a little sturdier.  Both heated quickly and held temp well once food was put on.  My Blackstone has a paper towel holder which is really helpful.  I mean really helpful.  

I don't think you can go wrong with either but be prepared to get extra spatulas.  I tend to use a couple each time I use it.  I don't like to start cooking raw meat, move it with a spatula then start moving around the veggies or buns, etc.  But that is just me.

I seasoned both of them with good ol Crisco, 3 or 4 layers and nothing sticks.  Before each cook, I do a water clean (just squirt some water on and it will steam off), put a light layer of Crisco on, then cook away!

You will enjoy the griddle!!  Lots of YouTube recipes and the buttermilk pancake recipe in the Blackstone book is amazing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2020)

I have the Camp Chef & it is very well built. I would grab one at that price!
Al


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on the Camp Chef,   for $220 you can't go wrong.  Will post up some assembled pics.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 31, 2020)

Make sure you get the separate box that has the griddle top in it!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice ! Enjoy that . I'm gonna break out the Blackstone on Sunday .


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Make sure you get the separate box that has the griddle top in it!


The griddle box was at the bottom of the big box, it weighs more than the entire grill.  It was packed very good and went together in about 25 minutes.  I will season it tomorrow and break it in with something tomorrow night.  Seems like a very good unit.


----------



## HowlingDog (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice!  You will really enjoy it.  Have fun flipping spatulas!!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice purchase. Can you get heat/ deflector shields to put over burner tubes if used as regular grill ?
Edit: my bad, it looks like there is in 3rd pic


----------



## clifish (Jan 31, 2020)

yes it came with the shields,  not sure I am going to grill on it much as my gasser is hooked up to my house's natural gas.  It is nice to know that I can use it if needed.  I am really looking forward to doing breakfast, cheese steaks, smash burgers, Gyros, fajitas and anything else this great forum can think up!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 31, 2020)

Get a couple of the cheap plastic squirt bottles if you don't already have some .


----------



## gsharrow (Mar 28, 2020)

clifish said:


> I am looking for a griddle and there are two that I am considering,  the first is the Blacktone ProSeries 3 Burner 28"  from Walmart that has a fold down metal cover for $174.00, the other is a 4 burner model (Model: FTG600BJ ) camp chef at a wholesale club on special for $220.00.
> 
> Both seem to have 600 sq" of cooking surface
> Differences:
> ...


Where did you end up getting this?  I am looking and it sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## clifish (Mar 29, 2020)

I got the Camp Chef from BJ's wholesale club for the $220.  It is very nice although I think I like the rear grease trap design on the blackstone, but still loving this.


----------

